# Ecco perchè la musica non morirà mai.



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2017)

Mi sono emozionato guardando questo video e non perchè io ami particolarmente gli artisti in questione ma semplicemente perchè la musica non morirà mai neanche se gli artisti se ne vanno... 

100.000 persone palco vuoto in attesa che inizi il concerto dei Green Day ma dalle casse in sottofondo parte Bohemian Rapsodi dei Queen ed è magia :


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2017)

La musica è arte e l'arte è una necessità espressiva dell'essere umano, cioè, fino a quando esisterà l'uomo esisterà anche l'arte. Nella storia dell'umanità si è sempre dipinto, si è sempre cantato e danzato e da un certo punto in poi si è anche sempre scritto. 
Sì, la musica non morirà mai, dici bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La musica è arte e l'arte è una necessità espressiva dell'essere umano, cioè, fino a quando esisterà l'uomo esisterà anche l'arte. Nella storia dell'umanità si è sempre dipinto, si è sempre cantato e danzato e da un certo punto in poi si è anche sempre scritto.
> Sì, la musica non morirà mai, dici bene.



esattamente . 

Capisci la profondità di un evento del genere che può sembrare banale ma non lo è ... quando diciamo che la musica " di una volta " aveva una cifra artistica completamente diversa ci riferiamo a questo . 

La musica usa e getta di adesso ( Rovazzi tra 2 anni non sapremo più neanche chi sia ) e i mostri sacri come Led Zeppelin ecc ecc .. questa è musica che rimarrà per sempre.. magari tra auliche anno sarà meno ascoltata e poi tornerà.. è ciclico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esattamente .
> 
> Capisci la profondità di un evento del genere che può sembrare banale ma non lo è ... quando diciamo che la musica " di una volta " aveva una cifra artistica completamente diversa ci riferiamo a questo .
> 
> La musica usa e getta di adesso ( Rovazzi tra 2 anni non sapremo più neanche chi sia ) e i mostri sacri come Led Zeppelin ecc ecc .. questa è musica che rimarrà per sempre.. magari tra auliche anno sarà meno ascoltata e poi tornerà.. è ciclico


Però non si può nemmeno scadere nella retorica del "prima era meglio", perché anche ora ci sono grandi artisti che resteranno impressi nella storia della musica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però non si può nemmeno scadere nella retorica del "prima era meglio", perché anche ora ci sono grandi artisti che resteranno impressi nella storia della musica.



certamente il mio esempio era sui rovazzi di turno. Poi ci sono tantissimi altri artisti che apprezzo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Luglio 2017)

Rispetto alla media delle persone ritengo di essere fra i meno appassionati di musica,
se la sento in alcuni luoghi o serate mi fà piacere,
ma a casa raramente l'ascolto ed è dai tempi della gioventù che non acquisto più albi,
fra l'altro non ho mai nemmeno avuto la passione per impianti sonori particolarmente performanti, non avendo nemmeno l'orecchio per poterli appezzare, chiunque mi ha ascoltato cantare non ha dubbi sul fatto che sia la persona più stonata al mondo .

Ciò nonostante ci sono molti pezzi musicali che mi mettono i "brividi", ritengo che la musica sia parte fondamentale di tutte le culture umane, solo una nostra estinzione come specie, potrebbe farla morire. 

Fra l'altro delle cosiddette "arti" la musica è forse l'unica veramente esclusiva dell'uomo, l'unica in cui l'uomo batte veramente la natura.

Ad esempio non importa che meraviglia possa creare uno scultore o un pittore, saranno sempre cose ben misere rispetto alle vere bellezze generate dalla natura...


----------

